# Pre workout insulin protocol



## Aaron1981 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi guys I've been reading up on using insulin pre workout and have put together a protocol to help add size this offseason ready for competition next year. Any criticism or advice is welcome thanks

Stats are:

91kg bw

5 years training

currently dieting for a holiday ( 2 weeks left) so won't be using at the moment.

macros/cals are currently 2556kcal 244 protein, 264 carbs and 61 fat

diet is going well still have strength and power in the gym. Not 100% sure on bf but I'm looking around 10%ish ( getting veins across my forehead, arms are super vascular, getting veins in obliques and lower abs also in quads early on a morning)

after the holiday I will be reverse dieting and adding around 150kcal per week mainly in the form of carbs.

ok so the protocol is:

1 hour pre workout 100g oats, 25g whey, 1 tbsp natural peanut butter

20 min pre workout would be 50g of karbolic ( mix of fast and slow carbs) 5g bcaas, 10g eaas,5g creatine, hemavo2 pre workout and 2iu novo rapid ( wanting to use 5iu but will start off low)

intra workout 30g HBCD 5g creatine 5g bcaa 15g eaas 1.5g cit malate 2g taurine

immediatley post workout will be 25g whey 50g oats

45min after training will be 125g jasmine rice with 200g steak and also a salad

does this look ok?

the only thing I'm not sure about as I've read conflicting information would be weather to inject and then start the shake pre workout or to have the shake and then inject.

my schedule is the same every day I train without fail.

again thanks for your time and opinions


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I inject my novorapid 40mins pre, wait 20mins take my first shake, then start sipping the second shake between sets. I find this has been effective and was based on researching various forums.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Just make sure you make the insulin fits your diet, not the other way round. What I mean by that is don't increase carbs to fit in with the amount of slin youve injected. Dose the slin according to your carb intake allowance. Else you will get fat.

2iu is nothing, 5 is normally a starting point. Trial run it without going to the gym.

You will always find conflicting info on slin, same with GH. Inject slin then drink carbs straight away approach is ok, you will know for next time if it is not ok by how you feel. Then you could adjust by drinking carbs, then injecting slin 15 minutes later.


----------



## Aaron1981 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah the only thing I've changed with the carbs would be the timing not the overall amount. Ok I will try 5iu to start and I'll probably inject then drink my carbs straight away

thanks for your help guys


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Just make sure you make the insulin fits your diet, not the other way round. What I mean by that is don't increase carbs to fit in with the amount of slin youve injected. Dose the slin according to your carb intake allowance. Else you will get fat.
> 
> 2iu is nothing, 5 is normally a starting point. Trial run it without going to the gym.
> 
> You will always find conflicting info on slin, same with GH. Inject slin then drink carbs straight away approach is ok, you will know for next time if it is not ok by how you feel. Then you could adjust by drinking carbs, then injecting slin 15 minutes later.


thanks mate for this input.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Aaron1981 said:


> Yeah the only thing I've changed with the carbs would be the timing not the overall amount. Ok I will try 5iu to start and I'll probably inject then drink my carbs straight away
> 
> thanks for your help guys


Just so you know I was going hypo on 6iu with 10g of carbs. No medical history. No health issues. Be safe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> Just make sure you make the insulin fits your diet, not the other way round. What I mean by that is don't increase carbs to fit in with the amount of slin youve injected. Dose the slin according to your carb intake allowance. Else you will get fat.
> 
> 2iu is nothing, 5 is normally a starting point. Trial run it without going to the gym.
> 
> You will always find conflicting info on slin, same with GH. Inject slin then drink carbs straight away approach is ok, you will know for next time if it is not ok by how you feel. Then you could adjust by drinking carbs, then injecting slin 15 minutes later.


good post.....

also don't just concentrate on Carb intake make sure you get some decent EAA's or PeptoPro with your insulin shot, remember things do not suddenly happen when you inject, eat or drink something and your body will react differently depending on stress, tiredness...


----------

